# Would The Mavs Accept This Trade With The Raptors



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Raptors trade: Antonio Davis, Lamond Murray, Lindsey Hunter, 2nd Round Draft Pick
Mavs trade: Raef Lafretnz, Nick Van Exel


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

looks good to mem I think Don Nelson would kill for a low post player like Davis.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would do this trade in a heartbeat. It would give us some much needed low post toughness and that would really be welcomed


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To me, Davis has too many miles. I won't give up a young player like Raef, for a guy with Davis, who is old, and also has more then a few years left on his contract.

-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm down. raptors need a scorer like VE and i think that raef would do well inside (and out) for the raps. LM isn't really needed (with voshon) and a vanexel, williams, carter backcourt would be pretty deadly. still, need that bosh. rickert wouldn't be bad either. and then there's darko...


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

no


----------

